# Can gerbils have dried pineapple



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've been given a pack of dried treats for rodents, says it's suitable for gerbils but I thought they couldn't eat pineapple, so I'm confused. Is it only fresh pineapple they can't have, or should I not give the dried version either?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

After a quick Google because I couldn't remember, haven't owned gerbils in over 10 years and can't remember what was said when I helped at the pet shop...not that all the info was correct, as I corrected some anyway from the RSPCA care sheet the only food I found to avoid was rhubarb and grapes!

Did find a gerbil care one saying don't give pineapple but it didn't make much sense with their reasoning.

It said pineapple too on a similar RSPCA was ok...and am sure it's in tiny quantities it should be ok.

As always Google isn't your friend, so there you go!


----------

